# Ziggy's sick :(



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

It started at around 6 last evening. Ziggy threw up a couple times, what I decided had to be hunger pukes so I fed him two chicken quarters. Not too long after he was in the back yard with us while we were working on the newest rabbit hutch and he started coughing/ hacking so I put him inside for a while. Then at around 8 we came in to eat at which point he started walking around the living room hacking and hacking until he puked clear, white foamy stuff at least 4 times within 5 minutes or so. One pile had a couple little pieces of what appeared to be chicken in it. He licked all of the piles up. About 30 minutes later he started throwing up again so I put him in his crate to force him to calm down. Since then he hasn't puked anymore but has been randomly having coughing fits. My husband just let him out to go to the bathroom (unusual that he would have to do that, but Ziggy was whining terribly). When he came back in I checked his throat to try to get him to cough, thinking that he probably picked up kennel cough somewhere but he hasn't coughed at all since he got back inside. Do any of you have any ideas as to what could be going on with him? Thank you all in advance. 

ETA: I also gave him 2 teaspoons of coconut oil with his chicken.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

He has since thrown up at least half a dozen more times. Now though it's all last evening's chicken.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Something didn't sit well and he had the need to just "get it out" I would watch him and make sure he is drinking plenty of water. You also should fast him, I hope he is better soon!


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you! I sure do appreciate Any suggestions at all. I'm really worried about him. He's puked literally dozens of times since it started. He isn't drinking water regularly but I'll see if I can convince him to at least try. At this point he won't even move.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Are you sure everything came up? Could there possibly be something stuck or lodged? Palpate his stomach and down his neck.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Have you checked him for other bloat symptoms?
What he's doing with the throwing up on a regular basis sounds like one of the classic symptoms. Of course, if i'm all wrong about it that would be wonderful, but just in case, keep it in mind.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I palates his neck and stomach. He started coughing when I palates his neck, right on his chest in between his shoulder blades. The coughing led to throwing up and then more coughing and throwing up. He had a bowel movement at that point in time also and it was tiny and perfect. When outside he wanted to play so I gave him two ice cubes which he ate. I have read that I can substitute organic maple syrup for honey. Is that true? I don't have any raw honey. And I know I read on a post last night (I went through old threads), but please remind me, how do I make the broth?


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

July11 said:


> Have you checked him for other bloat symptoms?
> What he's doing with the throwing up on a regular basis sounds like one of the classic symptoms. Of course, if i'm all wrong about it that would be wonderful, but just in case, keep it in mind.


Isn't it large breeds that tend to get bloat?


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm know I worry a lot, but I think you should take him to the vet just in case. The worst that could happen if you take him in is that you waste money, but the worst that could happen if you don't...

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor Ziggy. I hope he picks up soon. A vet may well be the best option. Sorry no advice to offer.

Tracy
xx


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

While it is true that large breeds with deep chests are more prone to it, bloat can affect smaller dogs also. I lost my 24 lb jack russel terrier to bloat. He started with the countless times of throwing up bile and clear. By the time I got him to the vet it was too late.

I hope your Ziggy is on the mend and glad to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## hund (Aug 7, 2012)

Poor guy. I would be making a trip to the vet ASAP! I hope all will be well...


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I would take him to the vet right away.

Bloat in Dogs


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Gally said:


> I would take him to the vet right away.
> 
> Bloat in Dogs


As he has not exhibited most of those symptoms I do not believe it to be bloat. Thank you so much for taking the time to provide the link though.  I really appreciate all of y'all! I'm actually wondering if it might be kennel cough. It's been so long since I've dealt with it that I'm not 100% confident. My holistic vet said to fast him and see if he appears any better and if not then take him in. He hasn't eaten anything since last evening and now the coughing only produces little puddles of clear foamyish type stuff.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It sounds like his esophagus is traumatized to some extent, he could have just scratched it with a bone and it is irritated. I hope this is all it is.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> It sounds like his esophagus is traumatized to some extent, he could have just scratched it with a bone and it is irritated. I hope this is all it is.


You're so optimistic! I'm lovin you right now! LOl! I hope that's all it is too. And actually the night before last he had pork neck bones for supper and they were pretty sharp (not feeding those anymore). I actually remember commenting to my hubs that I hoped he'd be ok. There was blood on the tripe I fed him after the pork which I had assumed was from his gums.


----------



## hund (Aug 7, 2012)

Ziggersmom said:


> You're so optimistic! I'm lovin you right now! LOl! I hope that's all it is too. And actually the night before last he had pork neck bones for supper and they were pretty sharp (not feeding those anymore). I actually remember commenting to my hubs that I hoped he'd be ok. There was blood on the tripe I fed him after the pork which I had assumed was from his gums.


The only way you are going to know us if you take him to the vet... I don't know why you are delaying....? People on here are no replacement for your vet and can't give you educated advice.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ziggersmom said:


> You're so optimistic! I'm lovin you right now! LOl! I hope that's all it is too. And actually the night before last he had pork neck bones for supper and they were pretty sharp (not feeding those anymore). I actually remember commenting to my hubs that I hoped he'd be ok. There was blood on the tripe I fed him after the pork which I had assumed was from his gums.


Pork necks bones are a no no here unless they are bought by the case and don't have most of the meat taken off. Only you know for sure if he should see a vet!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## hund (Aug 7, 2012)

I mean educated from the stance of a veterinarian.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

hund said:


> The only way you are going to know us if you take him to the vet... I don't know why you are delaying....? People on here are no replacement for your vet and can't give you educated advice.


Did you not see where I said I spoke with my vet who told me it was a judgement call on my part? She said to fast him and watch his condition. And no I don't think that anyone on here can replace my vet, but I sure do value their opinions! The people here have a ton of experience which in a lot of cases is just as good if not better than knowledge from a textbook IMHO. Lastly if nothing else than the fine people here provide comfort in knowing I'm not completely alone in my endeavors. All of them have been where I'm at at one time or another and can provide help for my nerves just by saying "hey I've been there".


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> if the pork necks are the ones you get from the grocery store, they are , as whiteleo says, a no no, due to the sharp edges..and they can lacerate.....which can cause the vomiting and blood.
> 
> if the blood is bright red...and in small amounts, then fasting is the way to go...and, yes, you can give tiny amounts of maple syrup, to coat the throat and form a sealant, so to speak.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've got some broth cookin up now. He's been resting and just a minute ago started coughing again, which led to small amounts of puke. I'm going to give him the broth and syrup and see how his condition is in a few hours. I will be going to Whole Foods tonight to pick up some honey. I hate seeing my baby like this! Hopefully we'll be able to beat it without a trip to the vet.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I personally wouldn't wait to see if he improves. Have you tested to see if he is dehydrated? How many times has he thrown up now? When was the last time?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

He is not bringing any of the chicken up from last night. Thank goodness! Now it's just clear foamy puddles averaging about a silver dollar in size. The vet diagnosed it as kennel cough and said to go buy children's dm cough syrup and give him 5 ml. I gave him some of the broth and he vomited shortly after but hasn't since and is now batting an ice cube around the house so I hope he's on the better side of it now. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. What do you guys think about the cough syrup?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Here - this is from the kennel cough thread

Boiron, Chestal Cough Syrup 8.45 oz and www.vitacost has the best price

I have also used Colloidal Silver twice per day and raw honey to good effect. Raw honey given at least three times through the day. 

I haven't used this but it has also been recommended: The Essential Oil combo Cough Drop made by Silk Road Oils, Aromatherapy for dogs, Aromatherapy for cats and Aromatherapy for pets. will shorten the duration of Kennel Cough and keep the dog more comfortable.

You can use the Chestal for people with cough and congestion and it works nicely.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> i think i like your vet.
> 
> personally, i'd use raw honey and a little grapefruit seed extract and i think there's a thread about treating kennel cough....
> 
> ...



Haha! Nope, no problems here. This vet's a pretty good guy. He talked to me for quite a while and told me that some dogs cough hard enough that it induces vomiting (just like some humams) so the best thing to do is stop the cough. I believe I saw that thread yesterday. I'm going over there right now. Thanks for all of your help! . I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

No, people on the internet are not a substitute for a good vet but, in all honesty, there are select members here that I trust MUCH more than the average vet. I do happen to have a wonderful vet but I do believe I am very fortunate. 

However, for simple things like cuts and my boy's weird, quarter sized, pus covered infection thing... Well, I trust the aforementioned members with helping me treating it because most vets will prescribe medications and antibiotics that I don't necessarily want in my dogs when there is a much more natural way of treating it. 

But, you will NEVER see members here telling someone NOT to go to a vet if the dog is at risk. 

I am so glad you figured out what was up with Ziggy.  When something is wrong with our babies we can get so worried! Even when the babies aren't our own!


----------



## hund (Aug 7, 2012)

magicre said:


> you're an insulting little piece of sass, aren't you?
> 
> how would you know what our educations are?
> 
> did you think we ALL majored in russian literature?


So you are a vet? I mean come on! It seems some people on this forum discredit vets because they don't all fist pump when you mention raw feeding. Maybe they aren't given a lengthy nutrition course but they sure as hell know what they are doing when it comes to a dogs physiology. 
You just mentioned a surgery to enlarge your dogs nostrils for breathing. Did you do that yourself? No. A vet did it. Give credit where credit is due.
As for not knowing what peoples education/profession is-- EXACTLY. We don't know and should ask our vets not our forum buddies. 
I wouldnt wait. I would have taken my dog in as soon as the symptoms started showing... that is a personal opinion.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, just throwing my fifty cent in. I always come here first, I know sometimes I can get educated answers here. I think everyone here knows when they need a vet to intervene same as we would know when a child needs a doctor. But sometimes a simple remedy can help with the common cold or a flu or simple things just using that as an example. I don't think anyone wouldn't hesitate to take their pet if needed.
I'm lucky, my friend is a vet, so she always helps me make an educated decisions.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

hund said:


> So you are a vet? I mean come on! It seems some people on this forum discredit vets because they don't all fist pump when you mention raw feeding. Maybe they aren't given a lengthy nutrition course but they sure as hell know what they are doing when it comes to a dogs physiology.
> You just mentioned a surgery to enlarge your dogs nostrils for breathing. Did you do that yourself? No. A vet did it. Give credit where credit is due.
> As for not knowing what peoples education/profession is-- EXACTLY. We don't know and should ask our vets not our forum buddies.
> I wouldnt wait. I would have taken my dog in as soon as the symptoms started showing... that is a personal opinion.


No. We just aren't fond of vets who think we are going to kill our dogs by feeding them a proper diet. Big difference. I happen to love my vet. Yes, she raw feeds but I loved her well before I knew she was a raw feeder. She is a kind, knowledgeable person and I trust her with the health of my dogs. 

When a vet doesn't know anything about basic canine nutrition it does damage their credibility. How can a vet treat a dog right when so many problems are caused by diet? I don't expect them to be absolute experts in nutrition (then nutritionists and vets wold be one and the same) but I expect them to have a basic understanding as well as be open to learning about what their clients feed.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I look at my dog as my third child. Do I rush my kids to their pediatrician at the first sight of sickness? No! Although I adore their ped, I don't think it's necessary to go to him for everything. It's the same with Ziggy. I've got two traditional vets and two holistic vets that I take Zigs to but refuse to rush him in unless there's something really wrong. I think the only reason I personally tend to panic when he gets sick is because it so rarely happens and because it's harder for him to tell me what's wrong. Yesterday I spoke with all 4 vets and ALL of them said to watch him and do what I could at home. Both sides, traditional and holistic agreed that it was my decision. Because he is acting normally, except for the occasional hacking and "spitting up" I have chosen to treat him here at home with coconut oil, raw honey, colloidal silver, and echinacea. I am working on building up his immune system so he can fight this off on his own. If he were to continue to have issues keeping food down and such you can bet your bottom dollar I'd be on the phone with all 4 vets again possibly making an appointment!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Glad he is feeling better.


Thank you! I was actually going to update here shortly.  Ziggy is tons better! Yesterday I gave him half of a chicken quarter and he kept it down. I also went to pick up some more honey from a local bee product store and the owner recommended elderberry syrup so I bought some from her. It has elderberry, cranberry, honey, and something else ( I'm forgetting at the moment and don't have the bottle with me). Anyway it's all local and handmade so pretty good stuff. Last evening Ziggy finally got all of his energy back and then some. He was charging around like a bat outta hell! Then today he has only coughed three times so far and has had the other half of yesterday's chicken quarter to eat along with coconut oil and elderberry. So it's looking like he's headed in the right direction.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Great news. So pleased he's feeling better. 

Tracy
xx


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ziggy's Mom..Im SOO glad that he is feeling better!!:hug:

Although I JUST saw this post...well with him being a BC, well he holds a special spot in my heart!!:smile:

Keep us updated...sounds like he is feeling better, and that its a pretty "easy" fix!:thumb:


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ziggy's Mom..Im SOO glad that he is feeling better!!:hug:
> 
> Although I JUST saw this post...well with him being a BC, well he holds a special spot in my heart!!:smile:
> 
> Keep us updated...sounds like he is feeling better, and that its a pretty "easy" fix!:thumb:


Thank you! I'm so relieved and grateful that I found this forum when I did! You guys are so awesome at helping me out!  and I have to admit I love looking at your avatar photo. Your border collies are so gorgeous! I can't wait for Ziggy's coat to look like that.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ziggersmom said:


> Thank you! I'm so relieved and grateful that I found this forum when I did! You guys are so awesome at helping me out!  and I have to admit I love looking at your avatar photo. Your border collies are so gorgeous! I can't wait for Ziggy's coat to look like that.


Im glad you are here too!!:smile: Its awesome having another BC owner on board!!:happy:

And Aw, thanks!:biggrin: The 2 in my avatar are each very special....Rhett-the larger one, is my heart dog, he would do anything for me...and I for him, he is 18 months old. Then the little one, Keeva, has become my husband's dog, she is now 9 months old and a little bit of a spoiled Daddy's girl...but they adore each other!:smile: Then we also have Leo, our 5 year old split faced rescue...I believe with all my heart he will become our baby's dog when he gets here in November...he ADORES children, and then Daddy, and THEN Me!HAHA


----------

